# DaYan Lunhui New Product



## LeePoonKit (Mar 10, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5Nzc4ODA4.html avg of 12:13.46 
I changed the spring with the type a's springs

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5Nzk5ODAw.html
this is GH ,avg of 5:11.43 . But the first solve is unlucky 10.89s.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 11, 2011)

nice average


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone know what the alg is for the N perm in the second solve in the GH vid?
finger trick looks interesting


----------

